# I got a pic of a 'temper dressed like a schoolgirl.



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler











LET THE GUESSING BEGIN!

Yes I have their permission to do this.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 3, 2011)

Definitely XFlak on his honeymoon.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 3, 2011)

Is that a Samsung Epic?


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 3, 2011)

> Implying it's not someone in this thread.

Certainly isn't me though, you can rule that out.

Maybe it's Costello! Or Alanjohn! Or perhaps even pingpong!

Oooh this could keep me guessing for hours this guessing game could. Pity I have work at 7 in the morning, so I'll be saying cheerio for the night.

inb4someonesaysit'sxuphorwhichdoesntmakesenseasthispersonisobviouslynotafox!


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2011)

My hair's not nearly that long. XD

And it's a guy.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 3, 2011)

*froink!*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2011)

Not just a schoolgirl; a neko! Le reowr!

....waitaminute....


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh, I didn't even notice the cat ears.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2011)

Wonder what distracted ya.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2011)

The ruffles at the top of the stockings looks like panties pulled down for a second.

As a male canine, the prospect of panties around the knees is ALWAYS distracting!


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 3, 2011)

So is this a girl or guy? That'll cut the search quite a bit.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, now I'm _seriously_ curious.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, it's not me. My schoolgirl outfit is green.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Ok, now I'm _seriously_ curious.


I'm_curiously_serious


----------



## raulpica (Sep 3, 2011)

Urza? (I do kinda remember he has long hair?)


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

2 MENY MODS ON DIS TREAD!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 3, 2011)

My eyes just went blind.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2011)

It's a guy, really.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 3, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's a guy, really.


Aww crap.

I fap'd to incorrect material again.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 3, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the 5th time this month!


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 3, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Ok, now I'm _seriously_ curious.



a certain user has his username beginning with an an underscore and ending with one. 

That him ?


----------



## rastsan (Sep 3, 2011)

creepy that guy in the dress used to shop in downtown T.O....(or has a double in T.O.)

Just a cross-dresser as he was *NOT* gay.... 

(or creepier wearing his girlfriends clothes and showing us with a picture ,which is even creepier)


----------



## raulpica (Sep 4, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I used underscores just to strenghten the seriously, to have the same effect as *bolding* words.


----------



## mocalacace (Sep 4, 2011)

I bet it is Monkat


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 4, 2011)

mocalacace said:
			
		

> I bet it is Monkat



Not enough hair.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 4, 2011)

I know....

IT'S PEEEEEIIKACHHUUUH!


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 4, 2011)

Random guess.
Alanjohn?


----------



## Ikki (Sep 4, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> mocalacace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not enough nipples*


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 4, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously...

Besides, Monkats a marsupial, correct.

This one's a cat.

I guarantee you all it's not me. This one's missing a tail, which is a dead giveaway. It also doesn't have grey colored ears, another dead giveaway.

Wheres Detective Dick Gumshoe when we need him..


----------



## Ikki (Sep 4, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no, monkat is a monkat.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 4, 2011)

Is it Schlupi?


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 4, 2011)

I need to know now. This is important.
Also, I'm slightly alarmed by the amount of schoolgirl outfits owned by men on the internet.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 4, 2011)

Tu-tu-ru~~!

Could be Schlupi nyan nyan !
He has long enough hairs.

Though, not sure if it's him.

could have been GeekyGuy few years ago (he is 40 now).


Rydian, you want us to tell who "they" are, so we should name the manga/anime/cosplay origin too?


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 4, 2011)

I am now 99% sure its schlupi.


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 4, 2011)

Schlupi's got the fuzzy thing going on with his hair, though.
THIS IS NOT A SATISFACTORY ANSWER.


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 4, 2011)

It's time for hints time...

I am the person in the picture.
I am not Schlupi.
"The Schoolgirl" is not the correct answer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made this account just for this thread. I do have an alt account. That's the account you have to guess. I won't tell. That's your job.

Happy guessing.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 4, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> It's time for hints time...
> 
> I am the person in the picture.
> I am not Schlupi.
> ...


Hey Schlupi.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 4, 2011)

That's not fair, you're using a proxy on this other account


----------



## Rydian (Sep 5, 2011)

If I had know they were going to do that I would have told them dupes aren't allowed. XD

But yeah, it's not schlupi.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> If I had know they were going to do that I would have told them dupes aren't allowed. XD
> 
> But yeah, it's not schlupi.


LIAR!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 5, 2011)

If it was Schlupi, then i would never see him the same way i ever did before.

After ton of reseach i found out who the one on the picture is!


Spoiler


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 5, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> If it was Schlupi, then i would never see him the same way i ever did before.
> 
> After ton of reseach i found out who this one is:
> 
> ...



WHO?!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 5, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one in the spoiler!


----------



## Cyan (Sep 5, 2011)

Schlupi as long enough hairs, but it's not Schlupi's face.
I tried looking in the user's pic thread but didn't see anyone matching (from the last page only).

About the hint : did you ever posted your picture on gbatemp?
If not, how could we recognize you ?


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Nope! I have never posted my picture here.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 5, 2011)

Have you been a member for long, here?

How many posts?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Have you been a member for long, here?
> 
> How many posts?


Dat be cheatin'.  One question per post yo.


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Have you been a member for long, here?
> 
> How many posts?



I see what you're doing there, and no such luck! I'm not narrowing down the candidates that much, sorry!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sterling?
(Just a wild guess, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Nope!


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 5, 2011)

AlanJohn? (although that would contradict with his earlier post... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Not AlanJohn.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 5, 2011)

Have I already said "Urza"?


----------



## Zorua (Sep 5, 2011)

Wild guess, are you tj_cool?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

Machomuu?


----------



## Zorua (Sep 5, 2011)

Another wild guess, SoulSnatcher?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 5, 2011)

SamAsh07?


----------



## prowler (Sep 5, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Another wild guess, SoulSnatcher?


I imagine SoulSnatcher to be a pretty cool guy.

Thanks for crushing it.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

Arras?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 5, 2011)

I know! it's monkat! definitely, even if there is no nipple!


----------



## Zorua (Sep 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A guy dressing up as a schoolgirl is always cool in my book


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 5, 2011)

@The Schoolgirl your country is japan. so is your other accounts country japan.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 5, 2011)

mthrnite


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 5, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THis says more about you than people would want to know.

As for this thread... WHATISTHISIDONTEVEN?!?!?!!?!


----------



## Arras (Sep 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Arras?








 Hey, I just had this topic open in a different tab while doing something else. If this was me I wouldn't be that stupid. That picture does remind me of the mthr headbob avatar...


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 5, 2011)

That looks strikingly like a gay guy I knew in high school.


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone know what phone/camera that is? People tend to blog about that shit.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 5, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it in a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sense -_-


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 5, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes you did, I'm guessing it's SamAsh07. That noob! He must've dressed like a girl on purpose!


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 5, 2011)

Guild?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild?


No, I've seen Guild, that's not him.


----------



## ars25 (Sep 6, 2011)

wild guess pong


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> @The Schoolgirl your country is japan. so is your other accounts country japan.
> Nope. I falsified all information on this profile to ensure no one could trace it back to my other one.
> 
> 
> ...


Samsung Droid Charge

Also, no guesses so far have been correct.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 6, 2011)

Are you OP?


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 6, 2011)

Some EXIF for those interested...



Spoiler



File name:	schoolgirl1.jpeg
File size:	211192 bytes (3264x2448, 0.2bpp, 114x)
EXIF Summary:	1/8s f/2.7 ISO160 4.03mm 

Camera-Specific Properties:

Equipment Make:	SAMSUNG
Camera Model:	SCH-I510
Camera Software:	Adobe Photoshop CS5 Windows
Maximum Lens Aperture:	f/2.6

Image-Specific Properties:

Image Width:	3264
Image Height:	2448
Number of Bits Per Component:	8, 8, 8
Pixel Composition:	RGB
Image Orientation:	Top, Left-Hand
Horizontal Resolution:	96 dpi
Vertical Resolution:	96 dpi
Image Created:	2011:09:02 21:27:51
Exposure Time:	1/8 sec
F-Number:	f/2.7
Exposure Program:	Aperture Priority
ISO Speed Rating:	160
Lens Aperture:	f/2.6
Brightness:	0.1 EV
Exposure Bias:	0 EV
Metering Mode:	Center Weighted Average
Flash:	No Flash
Focal Length:	4.03 mm
Comment:	User comments
Color Space Information:	sRGB
Image Width:	1280
Image Height:	1707

Other Properties:

Number of Components:	3
Resolution Unit:	i
Chrominance Comp Positioning:	Centered
Exif IFD Pointer:	2356
Compression Scheme:	JPEG Compression (Thumbnail)
Horizontal Resolution:	72 dpi
Vertical Resolution:	72 dpi
Resolution Unit:	i
Offset to JPEG SOI:	4918
Bytes of JPEG Data:	4953
Exif Version:	2.20
Image Generated:	2011:09:02 20:48:20
Image Digitized:	2011:09:02 20:48:20
Shutter Speed:	1/8 sec


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

are you wearing a wig? 
it looks like you are.

you seem to have nice legs and arms too.


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not. That's my natural hair. And thank you for the compliment on my arms and legs.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

haha, can i touch it?


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

can i?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 6, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Exposure Program:	Aperture Priority



Wait, I know who the picture is of!

GLaDOS! Or Wheatley! Or Chell?


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 6, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a companion cube. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








EDIT: INB4 iFISH


----------



## Zorua (Sep 6, 2011)

OK. I'M SURE ABOUT THIS GUESS. It's that former mod who had thug in his name.
NO IT'S ACTUALLY SECRETSAUCE. Both of you can't be on together. Secretsauce is out.
OR MAYBE ANTOLIGY.
OR MAYBE COSTELLO.
OR MAYBE ONE OF THE TRIO WHO MADE GBATEMP.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Um... will this ever be solved?


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> OR MAYBE ONE OF THE TRIO WHO MADE GBATEMP.


afaik only kivan made the temp... the other two came Omero and Alexander came later-based on the wiki.


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> haha, can i touch it?



I... guess?

To prove it's my real hair, here's a picture of me on a normal day, sans the cosplay:



Spoiler











That should also prove beyond a doubt that I'm not Schlupi.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can trust me!
Tell me who you are!!! :| 
I solemnly swear (without crossing anything) that I shall not tell anyone. 
PM me.


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

That totally defeats the fun of watching you guys guess.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> That totally defeats the fun of watching you guys guess.


OK... fine. 





 hehehe


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 6, 2011)

This is probably wrong but... PenguinDefender?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> This is probably wrong but... PenguinDefender?


No, ShakeBunny.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 6, 2011)

I remember someone wanted to change gender on the temp, but that can't be her...

(Don't mind this post)


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 6, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I remember someone wanted to change gender on the temp, but that can't be her...
> 
> (Don't mind this post)


You are talking about me.

Thankfully, I have made so much plastic operations on sex change that I basically became a perfect-bisexual.


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> This is probably wrong but... PenguinDefender?
> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> ...


You may be closer than you think, except that I'm not a her.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 6, 2011)

and she already posted picture on GBAtemp (before and after her sex change), while he said he never did.


Anyone recognize the "power form" on the wall of his own country?
Or the brand of the bottle behind him?

It's definitely not French 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(hey, don't go change your country flag on your real account! lol)


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Not going to. Those sorts of clues are valid, feel free to use whatever you see there, just don't expect me to give you too terribly much more.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 6, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> Not going to. Those sorts of clues are valid, feel free to use whatever you see there, just don't expect me to give you too terribly much more.


Oh hi there mystical Japanese girl without any countable posts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




please dont tell me its a guy, I want to enjoy my sexual fantasies a bit


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Costello can easily track down the IP of The Schoolgirl and check which IP its related to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though he wouldn't do that. The Schoolgirl is:-
Rydian, Pong20302000 OR that uh Densetsu?? (Forgot spelling lol)


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Costello can easily track down the IP of The Schoolgirl and check which IP its related to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont need to be an admin.

Any staff member can do it.


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Costello can easily track down the IP of The Schoolgirl and check which IP its related to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone already tried that, but that was a dead end for them. I'm sneaky like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And all three of those guesses are incorrect.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 6, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you AlanJohn?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 6, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> The Schoolgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's me.

@The Schoolgirl - Are you SamAsh07 by any chance??


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> @The Schoolgirl - Are you SamAsh07 by any chance??


Indeed I am not. Nope!


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait you are me?
So, who am I?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 6, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm you, that pretty much sums up on who you are. If I'm you, you are me, because we can't be the same person at the same time, you are me thus I'm you. The Schoolgirl on the otherhand is Satoru Iwata.


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> The Schoolgirl on the otherhand is Satoru Iwata.



Nope.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 6, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah the least you could do was agree to my cause Reggie.

Are you one of the below??


Spoiler



SamAsh07, z.g, LearnIIBurn, clarky, AlanJohn, dreamchaserGR, tehnoobshow, Santee, windwakr, lazymarek, Raul8, spepe, Mazor, Knutsfordgal, Tailsmk, xfcrowman, Zeroneo, Matt140, Gabbynaruto, DaFees, shadowmanwkp, jefffisher, ilman, Jeda, tj_cool, Weevil, camurso_, Adrian5, Guild McCommunist, Devin, Nathanaël, kylster, tobi2006, Jockel, solidhit, blaziken, Sonic0509, dlk10000, opal, Demonstryde, DeathscytheX, pspunabletohack, nigelwhittaker, NamoNakamura, ZetraEX, MR_COW, gamermo1e, azntiger, Sülf, Tubby28, IxthusTiger, Tonitonichopchop, mad_gamer_jad, petspeed, SpaceJump, socko25, R2-D2199, SinHarvest24, SKJmin, ItsMetaKnight, DarkCamui, XXLANCEXX, copy_zero, PixlCrushr, f3ar000, paulee123, saaya2020, Amphy2310, Bent, xShinobi, light_kun, andy249901, Schezo92, Joktan, skull2, revfran, vempire, Koetje, r0b0tr0n, BowlOfSpiders, Veho, severed, LifeTrack, ZaeZae64, emigre, SparkFenix, nasune, Wizerzak, Alex666, Black ace, coolness, Theraima, Daidude, Sir_Voe, Gahars, DarkenSX, JoostinOnline, R2DJ, Rae, stfour, Jamstruth, amaro, Quanno, Deeko, graynes, TDWP FTW, maxyce, banjomike, BumFace, pesaroso, ThommyTheBoy, Satangel, xGRUMPYx, Badablek, fst312, thebrokencarnage, restlesssoul, Aurionfox, bdacanay, Terminator02, Attila13, Kijof, imbizile, kamins, Kiaku, manxbox, link20120, superthorn96, nikochanr3, jasjeet, biothundernxt, Issac, TyRaNtM, FAST6191, N00ByBo0, Wiimm, IcyVeins, Temakimaki, Rovdjur, mthrnite, HeadHunt, digipokemaster, StrudelB, SignZ, Creqaw, iezed, me7i the amazin, Depravo, Maz7006, Jayem, docm, Seriusz, Jeroen207, Yu-Gi-Oh 100, furikuri, Rokku, DecoyOcto, Giratina3, Nimbus, JLsoft, Moreloss666, supersparrow, Burton, Mario264, Walrus-Chan, hogg, zegor, Cuber, Ame16787, pkdick, FIX94, w7C, Daikou, harg, Brianakin, putifreak, Hielkenator, renes2, zoomx, mastershoes, LHCO, azure0wind, hatredg0d, naz2x, LandEden, vhan1088, EMP Knightmare, Jayenkai, Berthenk, blazin_azn_123, KingVamp, obcd, Blaze163, Ferretboy007, Roxas93, Takeshi, boekeboekeboeh, Ace Faith, rickp69, Dr.Razor, clegion, kenuk, Sonicandtails, t377y000, borvid, KazoWAR, rafcor, ThePowerOutage, ant92, Sir Spanky, BrightNeko, Kyusuke, Dansmell, xdarkx, chin261, Kurems, XFlak, crystalmystic578, CrimsonFist, schraat, Gamer, Ringo619, Crimson Phantom, fira68, BloodWolfJW, PabloACZ, Traverse96, ca_michelbach, PacoChan, Blayd, ArangeL, shortz1994, danielre, Ultralex, Pado, Raikiri, camus24, Haloman800, Kaerfn, KuRensan, Gh0sti, purpleyeit94, Kaldric, Bloodhawk758, Gnargle, DarkLG, THE_DBX, angelzbl0od, Thorisoka, Noob15, WolfSpider, linuxares, comfaithgenesisraven, BassAceGold, Mddy, maRk2512, Alex658, Norton Lolimut, lacrymosa967, syrusch, TWIS, neotank19, hikeero, Lightgod87, Carlos Sakura, Antoligy, Krestent, xcroto, Yanze, NahuelDS, DarkWay, Cabbage, Celice, ferret7463, Ravte, jimraud, SirTempest, nasenhund, Keva, Naridar, buffdog, mightymuffy


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> The Schoolgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, wild mass guessing is not a viable tactic. You may make no more than three guesses per post.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 6, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



F*ck.
I really wanna know.
I like to pee sometimes, 'ya know?
If I insert chalk into the school headline restriction are shall thou preserve its agony?
Or might the freeman save us all?
G.A.B.E.N


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok which was the last topic you posted on with your real account


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 6, 2011)

OMG! its Paarish!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 6, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> OMG! its Paarish!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> > OMG! its Paarish!


Fucking hell!
I've been caught!
I didn't think you would be able to tell after I had used that skin-whitener.



Spoiler



btw it's not actually me


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Ok which was the last topic you posted on with your real account
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incorrect.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 6, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you JPH?


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> The Schoolgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 6, 2011)

Are you me?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 6, 2011)

Hakoda? _prowler? tigris?


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Are you me?
> No.
> 
> QUOTE(raulpica @ Sep 7 2011, 05:51 AM) Hakoda? _prowler? tigris?


No. No. No.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 6, 2011)

EFFFFFFFFFFF-

I'll be back!
*escapes in the shadows*


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 6, 2011)

If I get some bot to automatically post three names in a post and post 1 reply every 15 seconds, eventually going through every member on the temp, will you let me have it?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Monkat's sister?


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> If I get some bot to automatically post three names in a post and post 1 reply every 15 seconds, eventually going through every member on the temp, will you let me have it?
> No.
> 
> QUOTE(machomuu @ Sep 7 2011, 06:18 AM) Monkat's sister?


I'm a boy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And also, no. I'm not related to anyone else on this forum. I'm friends with Rydian off the forum and that's pretty much it, but we don't know each other IRL and we met each other here on temp.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Monkat's long lost brother Benzaie?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> I'm a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brb
gonna check rydian's friend list


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Monkat's long lost brother Benzaie?


No. I have nothing at all to do with Monkat.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2011)

Hakoda! (random guess, i know)


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Hakoda! (random guess, i know)


Nope. And checking Rydian's forum friends list won't help, because I'm not on it.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 6, 2011)

Prowler_

Edit:  Damn, it was the only user related to Rydian that I knew.


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Prowler_


Incorrect.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


curses!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

The Schoolgirl?


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> The Schoolgirl?


I already said that didn't count as a correct answer.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 6, 2011)

Mods know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: well, supers anyway.. I see Cyan up there guessing lmbo


----------



## Cyan (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't


----------



## Shorkio (Sep 6, 2011)

Tagzard?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow. This has become the most popular thread since the last "Tee hee, I'm a GURL!" introduction.


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Shorkio said:
			
		

> Tagzard?


Nope.


----------



## Shorkio (Sep 6, 2011)

Also, I just realized Rydian wrote "I have *their* permission" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So there is more than one? O.o


----------



## kevan (Sep 6, 2011)

Xuphor


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 6, 2011)

Shorkio: Only if you're counting this 'temper's female persona.


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Shorkio said:
			
		

> Also, I just realized Rydian wrote "I have *their* permission"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 6, 2011)

Shorkio said:
			
		

> Also, I just realized Rydian wrote "I have *their* permission"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"their" just gives ownership. It doesn't specify any numbers.

I have no ideas. However we do now know its a good friend of Rydian's. Also Vulpes knows who it is. SO its a member of staff?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 6, 2011)

Correction: Vulpes does _not_ know who it is......so he will cheat to find out.


In related news; mthrnite your presence is requested in IRC.


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Shorkio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a member of staff.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 6, 2011)

RYDIAN!


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> RYDIAN!



Too much hair


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 6, 2011)

OMG could it be!? The Schoolgirl is actually KiVan!! The founder of gbatemp!! HE's back!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO O_O!!! >_> O_O_O!_!O_!O!


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> RYDIAN!


I already said I'm not Rydian.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? Wig?


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> OMG could it be!? The Schoolgirl is actually KiVan!! The founder of gbatemp!! HE's back!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO O_O!!! >_> O_O_O!_!O_!O!


Incorrect.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 6, 2011)

Cheat code: Successful!





I believe we could let this thread go to 50 pages,
and you guys would never get the 'temper's name correct.

Schoolgirl: Pleased to meet you.
Nice legs.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Cheat code: Successful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg is it you?

I'm sure it's mthrnite!!


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Cheat code: Successful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not vulpes, not mthrnite.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 6, 2011)

Heck no it's not me. I've got a ghetto booty.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'LL COME BACK AFTER 10 HOURS, GONNA GO SLEEP, I'LL BE DAMNED IF YOU TURN OUT TO BE CHOTTU UTTAM OR ZEKROM_COOL.

SOMETIMES YOU REMIND ME OF FIREGREY LOL


----------



## raulpica (Sep 6, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already tried that


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I'LL COME BACK AFTER 10 HOURS, GONNA GO SLEEP, I'LL BE DAMNED IF YOU TURN OUT TO BE CHOTTU UTTAM OR ZEKROM_COOL.


Sorry, both of those guesses are wrong, too!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 6, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK BB, MeeGO CatcH some ZZzzzZZZzz's.





















Hmm, I guess your're M.... nvm bb


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

GBAtemp?


----------



## marcus134 (Sep 6, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Anyone recognize the "power form" on the wall of his own country?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







edit: it's probably all (the image is from a mirror, so it has to be reversed) - (from machomuu)

also,


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Or the brand of the bottle behind him?


Looks like All [Small and Mighty]


----------



## kevan (Sep 7, 2011)

Me?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 7, 2011)

I highly doubt that somebody will be able to get it (I can safely say that, now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, nice to meet you, Schoolgirl


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 7, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> Spoiler


You said you were a dude?

[youtube]nf0oXY4nDxE[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm guessing it's either the catboy or prowler________________________


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 7, 2011)

Not quite as pretty a man as Nelsan Ellis,
but not bad.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 7, 2011)

Jamstruth
Shinji
Guild McCommunist

Lol might as well list up everyone lol... U guys tried everyone that have replied to this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The most dangerous place is almost always the safest place


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 7, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Jamstruth
> Shinji
> Guild McCommunist
> 
> ...



In that case..._COSTELLO_!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't be him unless he took that pic more than 10 years ago......


Btw how old is this pic?


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 7, 2011)

Hm, I'll bet its Ace Faith.


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> GBAtemp?
> No.
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 7, 2011)

Are you active on the forums?


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Are you active on the forums?



Not very. I've only posted in two topics, and only made one post in one of them. However, the other one was fairly significant to certain homebrew connoisseurs. I also haven't posted in a while because I haven't had time to work on the project in that thread.

Note, the above is a huge hint.


----------



## kevan (Sep 7, 2011)

smealum?


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> smealum?



No.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 7, 2011)

We should have offered a prize for whoever gets this correct.


----------



## Zorua (Sep 7, 2011)

Were you a part of the Homebrew competition here?

EDIT: Are you knightfox?
Or Dirbaio?
Or ant512?
Or morukutsu?


----------



## kevan (Sep 7, 2011)

Yaymii
Chase-San


----------



## Zorua (Sep 7, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

The plug is an American/Japanese one... but Japanese outlets mostly have only 2 prongs.

Japan huh? Who...


----------



## kevan (Sep 7, 2011)

or KazoWar


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

First (and wildest) guess from me: Raulpica?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> We should have offered a prize for whoever gets this correct.


Yes yes, bring in an Incentive Mr.Fox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@The Schoolgirl - I thought you'd be an active member, but seeing you're one of those inactive people (Original Account) that rarely post, I guess I won't bother for now lol.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 7, 2011)

Wherever I look I see that Zorua already checked that user too ahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm still looking, but it can take a long time.



			
				Zorua said:
			
		

> EDIT: Are you knightfox? : posted in many more topics
> Or Dirbaio? : posted in many more topics
> Or ant512? : posted in two topics, but at least 2 times in both. so it's not good. he said only once.
> Or morukutsu? : possible with his posts, though he is French. The power outlet is not from France.



also, I'm assuming Rydian posted in the same thread as you, regarding the homebrew. like maybe you ask for help and rydian helped you. But it's only a supposition, It could be unrelated.

About other people guessing : he left clues in past pages, use them.
And don't just give random names, or names that have already been given 10 times.



Edit:
I just wanted to say something about your gender.
I've seen a TV report once about people either with a sex change, or looking physically like the oposite sex.
I like one comment from someone :
There's 99% of men with male genitals, and I feel like I'm part of the 1% of men with a vagina, but I'm still a man. just because my genital is different than the 99% other men doesn't make me woman.
That person was physically/voice/etc. a man.
It was a nice example of accepting his own body like he was, he didn't need to make a sex change to feel at his place.

Genital form doesn't make who you really are.


Edit:
you could be Lucasade, nope because posted twice in the second topic, and he is very active.


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Were you a part of the Homebrew competition here?
> 
> EDIT: Are you knightfox?
> Or Dirbaio?
> ...


No, I'm male. I tried identifying as female once, didn't really fit me. Tried identifying as pangender/genderqueer for a while, too. But I found just calling myself a femboy is easier for everyone else to understand. In my mind the concept of gender stopped applying to me a long time ago - I am who I am, I dress how I dress, and no one can tell me that the way I dress is inappropriate for my sex because I don't care.  But I have no desire to be a woman, only to look like one.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

13 pages already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@The Schoolgirl
Remember what I told you! 50!!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 7, 2011)

Schulpi


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> Schulpi


NO!


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Are you by any chance king_leo??


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Are you by any chance king_leo??


I am not.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2011)

the only person that comes to mind is penguindefender 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




who i believe is now called ShakeBunny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: already been guessed so nvm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2: my second guess is rastsan


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> the only person that comes to mind is penguindefender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incorrect.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh, the irony! 
Will this ever be solved?!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2011)

another random guess: FrozenIndignation


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> another random guess: FrozenIndignation


No.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2011)

Last random guess before I give up: prowler
(though i don't think he has long hair)


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2011)

Is it Hadrian?
Or Gay little catboy


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

14 PAGES. HIGH FIVE SCHOOLGIRL!


----------



## The Schoolgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Last random guess before I give up: prowler
> (though i don't think he has long hair)
> No, for the third time.
> 
> ...


No, and no.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2011)

I bet it's pingpong


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

It's not p1ngpong
No highfive, The Schoolgirl?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2011)

Wait... Who does know who it is?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys, Schoolgirl has admitted to being _relatively inactive_ on our forum.
Chances are quite good that you would never see this person in the shoutbox, or in the trading forum.



Spoiler



HINT!

TAKE IT!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Guys, Schoolgirl has admitted to being _relatively inactive_ on our forum.
> Chances are quite good that you would never see this person in the shoutbox, or in the trading forum.
> 
> 
> ...


I know who Schoolgirl is anyway, so.





 just kidding


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 7, 2011)

lilsypha?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2011)

Blackiris


----------



## Zorua (Sep 7, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Guys, Schoolgirl has admitted to being _relatively inactive_ on our forum.
> Chances are quite good that you would never see this person in the shoutbox, or in the trading forum.
> 
> 
> ...


Warn's moar than 10%?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

Come on! i want a highfive already.


----------



## prowler (Sep 7, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Last random guess before I give up: prowler
> (though i don't think he has long hair)


I'm taking that as an insult and I now hate you.


----------



## Zorua (Sep 7, 2011)

I have this sudden feeling that you're related to Another World....Amirite??


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you already did


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 7, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> I have this sudden feeling that you're related to Another World....Amirite??


I thought her boobs were real.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2011)

It's The Schoolgirl


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2011)

I think it's Shadauxcat


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 7, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Warn's moar than 10%?








How would that information help you to guess?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I think it's Shadauxcat


dammit! I was gonna say that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(you saw schoolgirl lurking this thread: http://gbatemp.net/t281917-catsfc-released? didn't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2011)

Yep

And I knew it was someone with less than 100 posts


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 7, 2011)

ruiner9


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't celebrate yet. We don't have confirmation.


----------



## Zorua (Sep 7, 2011)

The Schoolgirl said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> The Schoolgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case, it's definitely ShadauxCat (though according to his profile, he only made one thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 7, 2011)

Actually Shadauxcat does look very promising. Only posted in 2 threads, only 1 post in one, lotsa posts in another.


----------



## Zorua (Sep 7, 2011)

No. According to his conditions, he should have a total of only 3 posts


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 7, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> No. According to his conditions, he should have a total of only 3 posts



Not necessarily, posted in two *threads*. One of which only one *post* has been posted. The other he may have posted numerous times in.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 7, 2011)

If it's not that cat person, then is it me? I keep thinking I'm the schoolgirl.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2011)

Dammit School Girl!
Get back here and put us out of our misery!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2011)

What's the prize??


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 7, 2011)

Did we win? 
Looks like I missed all the fun


----------



## ShadauxCat (Sep 7, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I think it's Shadauxcat


I am indeed. Congratulations.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2011)

No, but anyone who knows the answer isn't on and we think I might have got it


Hell yeah, drinks are on me


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> No, but anyone who knows the answer isn't on and we think I might have got it


ShadauxCat is lurking the thread


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah I just edited my post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel like I should be bragging more...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Yeah I just edited my post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BEAT ME BY 3 FRIGGING MINUTES! 
IF ONLY I WASN'T BUSY DOUBLE-CHECKING

(actually we haven't got confirmation yet so there may be a chance that you're wrong!)


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2011)

ShadauxCat said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadauxCat (Sep 7, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I confirmed it already. The schoolgirl is me.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> ShadauxCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did I miss that!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations alidsl!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

Congratulations!! You win.................






















































NOTHING


----------



## raulpica (Sep 7, 2011)

Haha, I was pretty sure no one would get it, instead... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats, alidsl


----------



## alidsl (Sep 7, 2011)

I may get nothing physical but I still have bragging rights


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 7, 2011)

We actually got it?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, I was pretty amazed. And at first I would have sworn that alidsl cheated somehow.
(Like I did)
But no, he seems to have gotten it fair and square.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow. It's a temper whom I didn't know.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Wow. It's a temper whom I didn't know.


Think CATSFC.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 8, 2011)

This was actually pretty fun.

Some people should do it again and leave more clues.



			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Wow. This has become the most popular thread since the last "Tee hee, I'm a GURL!" introduction.


And this is a guy.

THE TEMP COMES OUT OF THE CLOSET?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 8, 2011)

Well I actually saw the schoolgirl (the account) looking at CATSFC


----------



## Paarish (Sep 8, 2011)

*imagines what could have happened if he posted 3 minutes earlier*


----------



## Cyan (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratz to Alidsl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ShadauxCat:
Nice to meet you then 
It was funny to search your identity, I like treasure hunting games.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started looking at all Rydian's old posts to find a match, but he posts a lot


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 8, 2011)

So who is the person in the picture?


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 8, 2011)

Reaaad creepy baby avtar.. ShadauxCat


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 8, 2011)

How you got that photo?


----------



## ShadauxCat (Sep 9, 2011)

I gave it to him.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 9, 2011)

ShadauxCat said:
			
		

> I gave it to him.


whoa....you always like dressin gup as a school girl? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nice phone though


----------



## ShadauxCat (Sep 9, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> ShadauxCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I almost always dress like a girl, though, just not a schoolgirl.


----------

